# Disney No Expiration Tickets...wondering how long these will be offered?



## Weimaraner (May 26, 2013)

I noticed there is no longer a "no expiration" option when buying WDW tix online from Disney. I did a search and found they took it off online this year and there are rumors that signage was removed, however you can purchase by phone. It makes me wonder how much longer this option will be made available and if I should just get my 10 day no expiration hoppers now from Disney or Undercover Tourist (which BTW says they are implenting a price increase soon). Taking my 6-year-old in the fall and expect many more trips to come especially since her grandma lives in Orlando. I looked into YES tickets for her and there isn't much of a savings for the adults and it was noted that Disney cut back in the adult discount for 2013. Wondering if they are phasing out no expiration with the new wristband option..or maybe I'm being paranoid we're the type to hit maybe two Disney parks a trip so the no expiration may pay off in the long run over the years with the hope she will love Disney in the years ahead. She thinks she is a Disney princess now so it seems like a good investment in our future travels  it's been awhile since i've been a teen, but do they still love Disney magic too?


----------



## elaine (May 26, 2013)

we bought the no expire years ago. We also "ration" ours out--only 1 or 2 days per trip and they have lasted a long time. Make sure to get the WP&M option, as that gives you 10 more days of WP&M. It's also worth it to get PH, as when your child gets older, you really can do a marathon 12-14 hour day in the parks. My teen got tired of WDW at 14 yrs old and the no expire is great b/c we sometime skip or only go to WDW for 1 day and then go to Seaworld or Universal instead of WDW and save or days for another trip. The prices have gone up a lot since we bought, so I don't know how good a value they still are. I do think they might phase them out, based solely IMHO. Elaine


----------



## Lisa P (May 27, 2013)

That's what I've read too.  They no longer show the Non-expiring option at the WDW ticket booths, though you can currently request this upgrade in person.  The Disneyworld website does not offer this option for passes purchased online either.  Apparently, they eliminated the Non-expiring option at Disneyland a while back and it was a profitable move.  They may discontinue these for WDW at any time.  With the new wristbands expected to roll out later this year or early next year, it would make sense that they may not allow for the Non-expiring passes to be used with the wristband.

I've shopped the prices some.  It seems that if you're going to the Disney parks for 5 or more days within each vacation (14 days or shorter), it doesn't make sense to buy the Non-expiring passes anyway.  It's just as cheap to simply get new 5+ day passes with each trip.  And if you want the water park extras, this is especially true.  If visiting for more than 11 days to the theme parks within a 365-day stretch, but not the water parks, then the regular Annual Pass may work out better.

For anyone who visits the WDW parks for fewer than 5 days (1-4) within each vacation _and_ 11 or fewer days per 365-day stretch, and especially those who like the water extras, the 10-Day park hopper with water parks and more, _Non-expiring_ passes are a hands-down winner.  We prefer to visit Florida a couple times a year but only visit the Disney parks for 1-2 days per vacation.  We like the water parks but we would never pay $55 to visit one.  DH like to golf and the Oak Trail walking course is included as well, a $38 value.  In years when we haven't had leftover unexpired days and cash flow has been a bit lean, we've skipped the Disney parks altogether.  Universal, Sea World and Busch offer far better discounts on a fairly regular basis.  So we think it's a shame that the Non-expiring Disney passes will probably be a thing of the past quite soon.

Since Universal Orlando announced their annual price increase earlier this week, Disney is expected to follow suit shortly.  It's possible that their annual increase will coincide with the discontinuation of the Non-expiring passes.  If so, they will stop providing these passes to their contracted sales agencies, which will soon sell out old inventory.  Some on the DisBoards think this is coming very soon.  Given this speculation and how we like to vacation, we've just purchased a couple 10-Day passes from our corporate discounter, TicketsAtWork.com.  If we had a little more expendable cash, we'd probably consider buying an extra set and putting them in our safe deposit box.  But we're contenting ourselves with what we're getting now.


----------



## Weimaraner (May 27, 2013)

Thank you for all the advice. Just found articke about Universal price hike and expectations that others may follow suit, including Seaworld and Disney.


----------



## javabean (May 27, 2013)

*Timely Thanks*

Thanks for the info. I was just surfing and came upon this thread. We just finished using non expiring combo tickets that were purchased in 2008. I've been dreading spending the money to buy again but your discussion has convinced me to get right to it. We also love the water parks and Oak Trail golf. Thanks again.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 1, 2013)

Guess the rumors about possible Disneyhttp://www.usatoday.com/story/dispatches/2013/06/01/disney-ticket-price-increase/2380777/ price increase is true. Glad I bought the 10 day no expiration tix!


----------



## lprstn (Jun 4, 2013)

Is it still possible to get the non-exp ticks?


----------



## Gracey (Jun 4, 2013)

Undercover tourist still has them on their website


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 4, 2013)

The good news is no expiration is still listed in the new prices. Disney doesn't offer online but heard you can call for them. Undercover Tourist is advertising that they are selling out their inventory before moving to the new Disney prices.


----------

